# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما هي الخصائص الفنية والأسلوبية والموضوعية؟

## حليمة حمدان

السلام عليكم 
دائما يأتي في امتحان الادب سؤال يقول تحدثي عن الخصائص الموضوعية والفنية و الأسلوبية عند الشاعر ........؟
فما هي الخصائص الموضوعية ؟؟
وما هي الخصائص الفنية؟؟
وما هي الخصائص الأسلوبية؟؟
أرجو ان اتكون الاجابة محددة وواضحة..
وشكرا لكم

----------

